# What chews/bones for teething puppy?



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi!
We have an 18 week old and he started loosing his front teeth. There are some coming in and the baby teeth are still in place and they are being pushed aside. I was trying to see what safe chew we can use that will help wiggle them out and not damage new teeth. 

We have been giving round marrow bones, but they are getting too small and I hear that cow bones are too hard and can brake teeth? 

He has a flavored nylabone and over 30 toys of all textures, but he does not have much of toy interest at all.... He wont even work on a kong stuffed with peanut butter for too long. 

Any feedback, links, product names? 

This is my first dog so I can use any help I can get! I get way overwhelmed when i go to the store because I am so clueless =) I am a helicopter mom also and everything looks unsafe haha! 

This is his favorite toy:

Nylabone DuraChew Double Bone Bacon Flavor Dog Toy

Thank you all!


----------



## GermanShepherdDog (Mar 26, 2012)

I would continue giving the marrow bones, especially if they are raw. Antlers are good too. Whole pigs feet (raw) are good, they last a long time. 

Merrick makes good bones, you can probably find a lot of their products at your local pet store or you could just order online. Merrick - Premium Natural Dog & Cat Food Worthy of a Fork

Try taking an old rag, wet it, knot it in the middle and freeze. Wait some hours and give to the puppy. 

The Nylabone Puppy Fish is a GREAT toy for teething puppies.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you so much! great info! 

The rag has been good, he looses interest fast, but I am trying to hide treats and add some chicken broth to it. =)


----------



## Swifty (May 11, 2013)

Mine lost some teeth playing tug with a rope toy if yours is into playing that with you.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Swifty said:


> Mine lost some teeth playing tug with a rope toy if yours is into playing that with you.


We stopped thinking it might hurt but he LOVES tug!


----------

